# The Anarchist's Tool Chest



## FatherHooligan

I'd also wondered about this book. I'm not sure why being an anarchist is relevant to woodworking. Based on what you write here I think I will move this book way down the purchase priority list. Thank you again for a detailed review, and the links at the end.


----------



## dkirtley

I totally agree about the tool chest. They are wonderful for what they were intended. They were a theft deterrent in a shop where you work for someone else. Somewhat mobile if you change jobs or workstations. Too heavy for someone to carry off on their own.

They are miserable to work out of. Forever sliding tills back and forth to get to something that you cannot see down in the dark depths. Something shifts and sticks up and the tills don't slide at all. Always sitting in the wrong place so you have to walk and work around them. If you replace a tool, you have to find one that fits.

As far as his writing, what I have read of his work always seems to be from the perspective of a journalist looking at woodworking and woodworkers rather than a woodworker telling his story or techniques. Almost as if people working were a curiosity from long ago and somewhat odd and out of place. Much like an anthropologist looking at some odd tribe and pointing out how "quaint" they are while not being too successful at hiding their disdain.

I much prefer the enthusiasm of Roy Underhill, the introspection of James Krenov, or the gruff "do it this way" of Tage Frid. I especially enjoy the odd perspectives such as Cecil Pierce or Alexander Wegers who cut through the "mystique" and say more in a paragraph than others do in a chapter.


----------



## Bertha

Nicely put, David.


----------



## Manitario

Thanks Mafe for writing this and going against the tide of praise for this book. I haven't read the book, but I trust your opinion. Maybe when I reach mid-life, or decide to become an anarchist I'll pick it up and read it, but for now, you've convinced me to leave it alone.


----------



## Milo

I bought Schwartz bench book, and built the Nicholson. It's in my Projects.

Thank you for the review. This book was already on my Christmas list, and now I can't wait to read it.


----------



## llwynog

I ordered the book 2 days ago. 
This is the first negative review that I read about this book.
Oh well… I'll see what I think of it when I read it.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,

I did know this review might bring me in trouble, I felt this last time I had the nerves to not just be positive arround Schwartz…

For the record:
I have nothing agains Schwartz, the truth is that I don't know him, never meet him, and since I live in Europe there are a good chance I will never meet him, or will get to know him, but we never know the world is small and Roy Underhill just visited Denmark so why not, he will be welcome for a cup of coffee here.

When Shwartz writes a book and send it to the stores to be sould I'm sure he knows he will get reviews, I have made a critic of his book here about the content of the book, not about Schwartz, if some one feel so, please read the book and then the review, you might not agree in my review, but I only critique what is in the book. I have no intention of a personal attac on Schwartz and I'm sorry if it is understood so, but really I have no qualifications for that.

Fabrice, you might love it, we never know.

Milo, that is the right attetude! I love that.

3fingerpat, I would have been happy if you had told my why you find it a good book, I think this is more interesting than the who is mad at who. Please read my review of his workbench book and I think you will see I have no reason to be ashamed, I have plenty of nice words about Schwartz. I have read a lot of good stuff Schwartz wrote, I write in this review that I even admire him, but this part I perhaps don't make clear enough. But I guess you are right, we just disagree, and is that wrong? My fionce loves the Phantom of the opera, I think it is the most borring book, we can't all be the same, even when it is the once we love.
Peace.

Rob, yes this is why I say I know I would be in trouble, I go against the tide here, I honestly tried to love this book, for the simple reason of my wonderful Elf, but we can't win them all…

Al, ;-)

David, it seems we have more the same taste for books, but I would never compare Schwarts to names as Roy Underhill or James Krenov he is not made of that in my oppinion - he is as you say a journalist, and I think this is his strong side, he wrote a good number of good articles you can read several on www.wkfinetools.com and it is also what I try to say in my review, that I think he is good in the short reviews and also he impressed me in this work bench book. Honestly I did not read a lot he wrote and made two reviews of his books one good one bad…

Mark, you can read some more reviews and make a choice… Smile.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lysdexic

Mads,
You are on of my favorite contributors to LJ's and I appreciate your review of this book but I can't get past the personal and bitter undertone.
Scott


----------



## Dennisgrosen

) I think I go down in the basement and look into the mirror there 
it has to be trown out after the little flood anyway so it doesn´t matter it cracks 
in 200 peices when it try to replicate my image …........... LOL

I turn 50 next year so I expecting to be over that crises after 20 years in it …............ LOL

thank´s Mads 

Dennis


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Chelios

I just read this book because so many fellow woodworkers were pretty much raving about Chris Schwartz fun style. I have been in a couple of conferences about saw and planes with him presenting and he was pretty good at that.

Here is my honest feedback about the book. I found it ok to pass the time and read about tools which I am always up for anyway. I didn't think his style was that fun. I put the book down several times to catch a breath because I tought it was a bit monotonous. And finally this is what really made me feel a bit cheated was the fact that he didn't discuss brands and the features by brand of each of the tools discussed. I thought that was the greatest insight he could provide. He did it often during his conference, but once he had to put it down on paper he chickened out. Sure he talks about stanley, ace and craftsman but those don't count. Any one can talk about those and get away with it.
I understand why he would do that but I thought he shouldn't need be that careful.

Still it is a nice quick reference about tools, hard bound copy that will look nice on my nightstand

best


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I know nothing about this guy, but I find people who try to turn a teaching experience into very cheap entertainment whatever that means are for me a big turn off .We had a guy on tv here who made furniture and couldn't stop clowning about (ALL) the time acting the fool whenever he cam e on tv I would switch him off . I simply couldn't abide his style of getting the method across a sort of cheaper than cheap pythonesque approach, sorry not for me.
Now if this guy strays from the statistical norm too much when writing ,teaching, presenting his work then it is possible I would want to stay clear.I am no prude and enjoy a good laugh but not during my woodworking or machining.
If they are very clever/talented it could be acceptable but there is nothing worse than tantrums, crap jokes, and toothache,and not neccesarily in that order.Like I hate babies in films were adults talk for them or dogs that speak it turns me off imediately my rant sorry I agree with this post beware is all he's saying. Alistair


----------



## lysdexic

I would add that I have read the book twice (I am a beginner) and the info within probably means more to me than someone with a well appointed shop. I do not own half of the tools on his list. Don't get me wrong, I am not a "The Schwarz" fanboy. For instance, I may be cynical, but I think the brand information was left out for a purpose. Not to protect himself from industry alienation but that you could spend another follow-on $10 for the DVD.

I also, watched the DVD where he promises he will go each and every tool with a brand name recommendation. I did not count but he probably only covered 50%.

Perhaps the difference between my opinion and MaFe's is significant. Perhaps for the uninitiated woodworker the value of the actual tool reviews overshadow Schwarz's personal "mid-life crisis." For those more seasoned, where the tool descriptions are basic, then his perspective and clever/crude humor may be just irritating.


----------



## KayBee

I've been following the reviews of this book since it came out. According to many reviews, some from Schwarz fanboys, a big part of this book is dull and uninteresting. But they still gave it top marks? I'm confused and curious. Not curious enough to give "the Schwarz" any of my money though.

Thanks everyone for giving an honest review.

lysdexic, if you want some good, valuable tool reviews there are many better sources to get them from than a journalist. Right here on LJs provides some very good, real world feedback. David Kirtley provides some great woodworkers that wrote books to follow up with too.


----------



## TechRedneck

Based on some of the early reviews here on LJ's I purchased the book before my vacation at the beach. I read the entire book on vacation and rather enjoyed it.

It may be because most (if not all) of the things I read are technical in nature for my business or news. I would still recommend this book for a beginning woodworker. (Love you Mads) but I came away with a different viewpoint on the book. I wasn't looking for anything but a book on woodworking and that's what it is.

Here is what I took from the book:

1. It sparked my interest in hand tools. Along with the other LJ's here (Mads included) I am finding that taking a look at the "old school" way of doing our craft has merit. This book helped me see this in a different light.

2. It made me think about the types of tools I choose to use. I agree that quality tools are worth the money.

3. I have started to redesign my shop to incorporate more hand tool use including a Rubio style bench and dedicated sharpening station for the tools.

4. I dusted off the old tools my grandfather had in his shop and found some jems that I am bringing back to their former glory. This is a connection that goes beyond the tool itself.

Now I am not a Schwartz groupie. I LOVE my power tools and unlike him, will not give them up. Along with my guns, you'll have to pry them from my cold dead hands. However, there are some power tools I have that are of lesser quality and are merely junk. I agree with Schwartz and other veterans here on LJ's that you should get the best quality tools you can possibly afford.

As I approach my 50th birthday, perhaps I fall into that mid-life thing that Mads is talking about in this review. When you get to be my age, you look back and realize that TIME is the most precious resource there is.

My power tools allow me to get boards of wood into the shapes that I want quickly and accurately. Then I plan to switch to hand tools to shape and finish the stock into a project. I looked at the tool chest in the book and was more interested in how it was constructed. I have no plans to build one. If I had a very small shop it may be an option.

I think he was making a point that for hundreds of years, craftsman created heirloom pieces with a set of tools that fit in a chest.

I don't feel this book was a waste of my time. It was not a "masterwork" and perhaps not even a good reference. It did change my way of thinking about woodworking, and for that it was not a waste of $35 and the time it took to read it.


----------



## mafe

I have just re written the review slightly since I after reading it again could see that I could be read wrong in some passages, that they could be read like 'personal', I believe what is left now is not more personal than Schwartz choose to put us inside in his book. I never meant to harm Schwartz I try to review a book!

Perhaps I should just stop writing reviews about Schwartz's books in the future (unless they are positive), it could seem like a better idea, I am actually a little sad that I cannot write a bad review without this is wrong and wonder why no one was angry when I gave only one star to another book. Schwartz lives from a magazine that can critique others and do so for both good and bad, so I am really confused why I should not be able to do the same.

I share many of the same interests of Schwartz, I have learned from his articles and I even subscribed his magazine, but this does not mean that I have to believe all he make is good. I worked as an architect in my professional life, and not all houses I draw was pretty, life is like that.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Answers,

TechRedneck, I love you too and you know that. And I love that you have a different view, we can't feel the same all, we are on different stages and our interests are different, and if the book could inspire you to use more hand tools, and look different on woodworking it was a good book for you with no doubt. (Thank you for your kind words also).

And just for the record, I do not compare myself to anyone; I am a retired architect that started playing with tools as a hobby due to my retirement only two and a half year ago or so.

Karen, I read you loud and clear and I am as confused as you after reading the book, how can a book get top marks when it's not well written…

lysdexic, first a thank you, I am took your words to me and have now re written the text so there should be no bitter tones left, I actually agree, that this has no place in a review, I think I was annoyed by the fact that this book was so dull and rated so high and this was shining through. And you might be right that I know too much and therefore don't feel I learn from this book, but would you really say you could go and buy the right tools after reading the book? I doubt this unless you buy the most expensive from a dealer that will give you the money back. I know many amateur woodworkers here on LJ that could advice a lot better. Thank you for the constructive critic.

SCOTSMAN, thank you for taking of a little of my storm, I almost fell and deleted the review, but I think it is important that we can have different views. I also have a difficult time with this new way of intellectualizing and making woodworking and construction into talk, so that the one who knows the most words are right, I do prefer a teacher that know his trade and tell us what he knows instead, also when this is done with a smile and sense of humor like Roy Underhill. It is easy to talk for an hour about how to hit the head of a nail, just not really funny to listen to… Smiles.

Chelios, You had to catch a breath because you thought it was a bit monotonous, I had this feeling also. And I also think it was a sexy title and a sexy binding, and heard all the hype about it, just thought the inside did not match the cover… I have no doubt that he knows so much more than this books show us, and this is why it becomes a bore, that we know he can do better. And that I felt he should write another book for his personal opinions and stories, he is not the character in the books he read and for sure no anarchist in my book…

sprevratil, I thank you back.

Dennis, you are a handsome guy so just look, I know you will be proud of yourself. And yes you are over the crisis from now it is all joy. lol.


----------



## lysdexic

Mads,
You are an accomplished woodworker and an invaluable member of this community - you can express your opinions as you see fit and I will respect you for it.
Scott


----------



## TechRedneck

Mads

I just came up from the shop and thought I would check this post again. I hope you are not feeling bad about writing a review that was not positive.

We have enough of that "Politically Correct" crap here in the US. I admire that you have the kahunas to take the time and give your honest opinion about a book. There have been a lot of positive comments about the book and it's good to see another opinion. I'm one of those people who actually read reviews before I purchase.

This is what I love about this website! I've been a member for a little over a year and quite honestly go through withdraw when I can't log in for a couple days.

Stick to your opinion, don't back down. I'll do the same and all the others who read this thread will draw their own conclusions. I admire you even more for going against popular opinion.


----------



## SSMDad

Thanks for writing this review Mads. Honestly the only thing I've read of Schwartz is a few articles from Pop Woodworking and I was not all that impressed with those.

I've no feeling one way or the other about him but what I've seen of him and read he doesn't impress me as being that terrific. There are many many more woodworkers I'd rather spend the day with talking and watching work.

At one time I'd considered spending the outrageous price for this book but now I don't think so. I love hand tools and have (and use) several but I wouldn't be willing to give up my router, table saw, and bandsaw just to do things "the old way."

I just keep having this line from a song repeating in my head after seeing this and everyone's responses and what's been written on other sites: "The good old days weren't always good and tomorrow aint as bad as it seems." - Billy Joel 
There's definitely truth in that statement.


----------



## WayneC

Mads, I really find your observations interesting. I am glad the elves sent you this book and you were able to get exposed to it so that you could form an opinion. I'm wondering if there is a cultural influence on your view points. I think that consumerism is rampant here in the US and some of the things in the book that may seem to be common sense to you are messages that many Americans need to hear. I would also say that from my exposure to you, Andy (Brit), Tony, Paul Sellers, and Phillip Marcoup I think that people here are not getting exposed to fundamental information about woodworking. Art, music, and shop curriculum are rapidly disappearing from the American education system.

I would also say if folks think his writing can be a bit repetitive and dull, try some of his videos.  I would also say that given this criticism, I have learned a lot from him and I remain a fan of his work.

I was thinking when I first read your review that perhaps the elves would have better served you by sending you a copy of Jim Tolpin's New Traditional Woodworker. After reflecting on it some today, I think the elves did ok.


----------



## lysdexic

Mads,
Nice re-write. You bring up a very good point. Does this book better prepare one to purchase the basic tool set for hand tool woodworking. Let me first say that i hate wasting money but I have more money than I have time. I thought that his tool list was an excellent starting point for me. In fact, I have actually made a hand written outline of his recommendations. Your post has given me a HEALTHY dose of skepticism.

I watched the DVD for a second time and many of your observations are valid. Note: he does talk about around 43 separate tools. Most I can easily assume are the best money can buy recommendations ie Lie Nielson. Blue Spruce etc. Also, he contradicts himself in that he recommends acquiring several items from EBay where in the book he states that "EBay is for jokers."

He also shows off his $1700 wooden plow plane and says it's worth every penny. It may be but that just is not real practical advice.

I have no need or desire to build a tool chest. I am just trying to efficiently acquire the appropriate tools for working wood by hand ( mostly). I have spent a lot of money in the past year buying tools and just a little frustrated that I don't yet have the basic set. Aside from the prose in the book I would love to hear some feedback on his tool list, brand recommendation and how the acquire them.


----------



## wrenchhead

Good review of the book. I completely disagree with the review but that is what makes this internet thing so great!!! I have been adding more hand tools in to my work and this book was a good guide for me to choose the right essential tools for most basic tasks. I have spent a few dollors on buying junky tools that did not and could not work well because I didn't know any better. This book is a good source to learn the differences between types of planes, saws and other tools. I thought he did a good job in explaing the tools strengths and weaknesses 
I don't mind the sarcastic undertones in the book. I think it makes it a more interestinig read. After reading his articles and watching a couple videos by him, I fully expected a snarky additude.
I am not a Schwarz deciple and I do believe some of his tool recomendations outside of this book are influenced by his connection to certian tool makers so I am glad he left manufacturer names out of the book.
I am glad that some one is not scared to give an honest review about a book or a tool that they don't like. You shouldn't feel bad or have any nervous feelings about it
My only problem with the review is that if you are going to beat the guy up, *at least spell his name correctly*.


----------



## lanwater

The minute I saw the title of the review I was like Mads is going to make kill…

I must say It is the longest review I have ever read on LJ.

I must add that I do no like Christopher Schwartz writing style
I have never met him but I did read some of his articles. Now I skip to the next one when I came accross his writing.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Thanks for the review. I can see it was not an easy thing to do for you. Given all the circumstances, I can see it was more difficult for you to post an honest negative review because it is what we would expect. Then when it IS negative (but for valid reasons) you feel the need to justify. Well Mads, you don't. You take people and/or their works as they come to you and you call them like you see them. You have done that very well. I would bet that your review of the book would have been the same either way.

I may read the book someday just to see if it moves me in any way. I am past my mid-life crisis, so maybe I will recognize his. I do still like good advise (and with a sarcastic delivery is just fine with me).

There will be no tool chest for me. No $1700 wooden plow planes. No giving up power tools. and probably very little more buying of hand tools.

If I had stuck to my own original "rule" of not buying any tool until its use is needed, then there are quite a few hand tools that I would not have at this time. My other "rule" is that if I don't need or use something for two years and/or I have only ever used it a time or two, then it is taking up valuable space and time and consideration in my life and MUST GO. There may be planes flying from here after the fun of refurbishment.


----------



## Brit

There isn't much left to say that hasn't already been said by others, but I just wanted to add that in Mads defense, he did send me a personal message asking me to read his review before he posted it. Unfortunately, I was out for the day at the Bournemouth Air Show and have only just seen his email. Sorry Mads!

I haven't read the book myself so I can't offer an opinion on it. I will make this general comment though if I may. I have read a lot of woodworking material by different authors, some old, some quite young, across a range of disciplines. When I first started acquiring woodworking knowledge, I soaked up everything and believed every word. Sometimes I even acted upon it. However the more I read, the more I realised that people who have been working wood all their lives and are held in great esteem, can contradict each other in their tool recommendations and methods.

These days, when I read anything, I try to keep a balanced view and realise that it is just someone's opinion based on their experience and expressed in their particular writing style. I am also finding that as I grow as a woodworker and try new methods and new tools (by new I mean new to me), my opinions change about what I like and dislike and what tools are best. And what does *best* really mean? Best for the type of work you do, or the type of work I do? Best fit for your hands or best fit for my hands? Best value for money for your budget or my budget? Best for the professional who needs to make money to feed his family, or best for the amateur who just enjoys working wood and doesn't care how long it takes him to finish the job? Its all relative and its all subjective.

Take everything you read with a pinch of salt my friends, including book reviews. I'm sure Mads wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## mafe

Hi my dear fellow LJ's,

Andy, I took the choice to post the review, I do not regret, I think at the end it gave a good debate here. Actually I was trying to be 'funny' and use Schwarz sarcastic tone to write this review, but I guess it was a dangerous choice (I'm not allowed to speak that way…), peace.

I think it is quite clear when reading the review again, what is what and that I don't find it a good book not only for the rough, smart tone this I can live with, and know some find that 'cool' or whatever, but also find that the book lacks interesting material and are full of talk that has absolutely no relevant to wood working, are there really someone out there who finds his workshop floor interesting enough to write a chapter about or when he gets lost in his anarchy… perhaps it's just me who do not get it, and it is for this reason that I give it a bad review. I will not review the man, but what he has written.

David, perhaps the problem is that no one expects me to use this sharp tone…

Ian, yes perhaps I did like the book, spend too much time on everything else, perhaps I'm not really over my midlife crisis… Laugh.

wrenchhead, sorry it is corrected, I am Danish so my English are not the best and so I use Word and it was word that corrected the name with a t. It is fine to see that you got pleasure from the book and feel it could learn you new things, after all this is the important. And that you even like the sarcastic tone makes it even better. Most of all thank you for taking my review for what it is and tell your opinion.

lysdexic, I think that would be a good idea that someone made a blog on the tool list, it could be really interesting. I don't have the nerves to do so after this, but I will follow if someone does.

Wayne, yes this Elf did a really fine choice at the end. I cannot thank him enough. 'Cultural influence on your view points. I think that consumerism is rampant', yes and also with the tone of speaking perhaps, my sister is American married and tell me that the difference are big, I never understood quite since I have only meet understanding and almost always a wonderful tone, but perhaps it's because it is when we agree… For Schwarz videos yes we need a little patience… smile. I will look into this Jim Tolpin book it sound interesting.

SSMDad, Pop Woodworking… lol. I changed to FWM and am happy, but this was for another reason. 
"The good old days weren't always good and tomorrow aint as bad as it seems." - Billy Joel , I think we should learn from the past brings with us the best but live in the presence.

TechRedneck, "Politically Correct" yes that might not be my strong side… Thank you for your return.

Scott, no my face turns red and thank you for that.

All of you thank you! Thank you for this support to the free speech, if this is gone what are then left. We learn all of us, we learn from each other and from our experiences.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Mads, I read your other review of the Schwarz book and you seemed to have also reviewed based on content alone… and gave it 5 stars. There you go.

You should be a Fox or CNN "fair and balanced" analyst.

Smiles to you. :=)


----------



## donwilwol

Mads, reading your review, I got the sense it was difficult for you to write. To me that simply means its genuine. I'd still like to read the book, but almost so I can come to your defense. In the last post I wrote in regards to your review of "Japanese Woodworking Tools: Their Tradition, Spirit, and Use" I was thinking I hope I never just come to expect this kind of commitment from this man (meaning you) and start of be unappreciative. It doesn't matter if I like or dislike the Schwartz writings, your opinion, good or bad will always be an influence to me. I've been woodworking a very long time, and have always worked in a service industry, even today. I always form my own opinions and think its great to have the opportunity to virtually collaborate with you and all LJ members.

To reiterate Davids sentiment "SMILES TO YOU".


----------



## RGtools

I recently asked someone for advice on a subject in woodworking that I am new to and did not understand. For the first time ever I was told that he would not share any information because it was to valuable to himself personally. I have been irritated (but vastly more interested in the subject) since. I know this is a vague comment but I don't want to make enemies with anyone here and specifics would give things away pretty easily.

I just wanted to thank everyone who takes the time to share their story. Mafe, yours is a particularly interesting one and I have enjoyed exploring your mind. Schwarz was sharing his story in his voice and I found it interesting because it got me thinking more about my own story and my own path…any book that does that is worth some time. I am not defending his book, in fact I am very happy that someone took the time to write a negative review about this book because there are definitely flaws in it.

I hope all is well in your world Mads, I have been enjoying watching you explore eastern tools.


----------



## Bertha

I have a friend who's a journalist and writer. He's a joy to be around, witty, intelligent, very funny, life of the party. However, his writing I hate. It comes across stoic and preachy, both traits he lacks in person. I've always given him my honest critique, which has thus far been uniformly negative. Now he simply asks in jest.

My feeling is that I serve no one by lying. After all, it's simply my biased impression, subjective and unique. Maybe one day, I'll read something of his that I love and I'll be the first to tell him so.

I dislike his work, not his person. He is my expert, knowing more than I ever will about the subject. I respect his work and he respects my opinion. Not unlike this right here, I bet.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Mads, that book is insterting, I really like that tool chest.


----------



## tenontim

I haven't read this book, but have seen some of the fall out from it. When I see post from guys saying they are getting rid of tools that they think they don't need anymore, because a book told them to, I'm a little skeptical.
I'll admit I have tools that I rarely use, but I have them if I need them. And sometimes I can be talked into letting them go, to someone who has more of a use for them than I do. I think all of us, at least the ones that have been doing this for awhile, know what we need for our tool box. I don't only make furniture, I do the occasional carpentry job, so I wouldn't want to not have the tools that are specific for that type of work.

I'll agree with you about the tool chest. I have a not very elaborate one that my father built. I keep some tools in it, but almost every time I need to get something out of it, there's something stacked on top that needs to be moved before I can open it.

I like reading the articles that Schwarz writes for Popular Woodworking, but I think that the money for this 
book would be better spent for a new tool.


----------



## lysdexic

Mr. Schwarz has responded to the objections of using a tool box in the workshop. You can read his response in his blog.


----------



## WayneC

He directly references this post. Hopefully he will respond here.


----------



## SSMDad

Hmm, is that a Bosch drill on the bench in pic 2? Looks like a power tool to me.


----------



## mafe

Hi Guys,

I'm back, strange phrasing and misspellings, yes I am, and Jim B is right I'm Danish - laugh.
A little amazed that Schwarz do see the review since he never reply to the blog on his magazines policy and his rude answer after all the trouble I went through for his magazine, but I guess this is just a way to be. lol.
He does have my personal address since I used to be a subscriber to his magazine, so it would be easy to send me a letter.

Wayne, yes, that would be a day; I'll go and put on some water for a coffee also, just in case he drops by. Actually I think we might have more fun than some of really serious disciples think.

lysdexic, this I take as positive, just as I think he know the rule 'a bad review can be good commercial too', and I can see in this post that many will buy the book just to see if I'm right, and this I find really cool.
I can't say it enough, I did not like the book, and I do not know the man.
(I do think his back problems could be also the ratio between bones and muscles, and the fact he is a journalist doing writing, perhaps his char is where he should look first, I speak from experience here, and I have no doubt that for a well trained full time wood worker a tool chest is a fine way to store the tools, in my county it is mainly used for site work and in the workshop we have cabinets, but this is taste I guess).

Tenontim, yes I also find it hard to see people follow the advice, what do you do then when you need to unscrew a Philips or you end up with a hex, but this is at the end not my problem, the problem is that it is so unclear, no heads or tails, just a lot of thoughts and projects with no connection and no meaning. I would have loved a book where he would play that he was this old timer and talked and act so, but in this book he never really get to the point ever, it's all loose ends. (My God I have never had to explain so much, but it's fine, I have touched the feelings of some and then I have to be fair and explain why).

CJIII, love you man!

Bertha, ;-)

RG, yes all is well here, I have no shop time du to a lot of retirement paperwork and I spend the rest of my time writing about Schwarz, so life is fine, but I miss the smell of sawdust now.

DonW, Big smile here, it warmed me in these cold days. Yes I am a character that means we should make all happy and be nice to everyone, so it was difficult for me to write the review, but after seeing the reactions I think it was a good choice, and I had several private mails supporting me too on this choice to tell that I did not like the book, even I had a idea and can see it is kind of like telling a Christian I don't like the bible to some.
The problem for me is that some try to tell me I do not like the person and this is not true, this is the part that makes me sad.

David, we see what we want to see often, and you saw that I was writing a review, not trying to bother someone, and it was my intention, no matter how it is read.

Christopher Schwarz, I like the way you take this review you wonderful fox, if you read this then understand it is that book I don't like, not you as a person, not all your writing, I respect you for a lot you have done and the fact you try by the job you have at the magazine to spread a good message about using the hands, but most of all using the hands with tools. You are welcome here for a coffee every day; I might even have a few European tools you would find it interesting to hold.

Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*INFO* Just posted this Schwarz blog:

Dear Schwarz,
If the mountain will not come to you, you must go to the mountain, and so I did - smile.
I like the way you take my review you wonderful fox (meant positive), and honestly I think you are too clever not to know; that it is the book I don't like, not you as a person, not all your writing, I respect you for a lot you have done and the fact you try by the job you have at the magazine to spread a good message about using the hands, but most of all using the hands with tools. You are welcome here in Denmark for a coffee every day; I might even have a few old European tools you would find it interesting to hold or take a few shaves with.
(Just for those who do not know I gave the book two stars out of five, and this was not all popular - I also gave Schwarz work bench book five out of five stars and no one seems to take that as a personal critic).
Regarding using a tool chest, you can read my comments on the review, it is not uncommon among carpenters in Denmark also when on site, but at the workshop our tradition is cabinets.
Best thoughts,
MaFe

Perhaps this can bring some peace again.


----------



## mafe

Planning a board with a scrub plane, then a no 6 fore, and finally a Japanese smoothing plane.









After smoothing the floor is full of shaves and my smile is shiny behind the drops of sweat, and I agree with Schwarz; nothing is more stress releasing than this.

And I know no better smell in my nose than the smell of fresh shaves.

Need we say more?

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SSMDad

Does the enjoyment of the smell in the nose include the dust in the lungs? jk

I've really never understood why some take it as a personal affront when the see a criticism of a favorite writer, actor, politician, etc except perhaps that it challenges their own opinion of themselves and these others which most people don't like. Dissenters have as much right to voice their opinion as fanboys do.

So again I commend you on having the strength to write your review then suffer the arrows for it. As I said before I'm not particularly a fan of Schwartz in regards to woodworking writing (don't know him personally and he might be a fine human being). Then again I'm not a fan of people using sarcasm and spite in their communications. I'd much rather read Roy Underhill or David Ellsworth.


----------



## RGtools

Handplaning is a great way to calm your world down. The most soothing way to make a mess I can think of.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mads;

It's the work that matters, isn't it? A bench filled with shavings is a thing of beauty, to be sure!

As a disclaimer, I openly credit Chris Schwartz' first Workbenches book with my wonderful foray into building a roubo-style bench and discovering / acquiring / using hand tools. He's done a great service to our craft. Also did a weekend class on essential handplanes with him at the Marc Adams school. Am I a fanboy? Don't think so. Built a cabinet into my bench, after all  but I digress.

Your review of the Anarchist book makes a lot of sense, and the comments and responses here in the *Have your say…* section are enlightening all the more. I borrowed out my copy of Schwarz' book to my dad to read, without priming the pump on what I felt about it, and he called me yesterday. "That book, I can see why you'd like it," he said. "Forty pages on hand planes is a lot." Then he and I talked about the number of times and number of ways Schwarz boosts his view with the numbers of planes he's used, benches he's seen, years he's worked, etc. etc. Dad picked up on it right away, and wondered out loud why the author needs to keep convincing his readers about his 'rightness.' Makes me think of Frank Loyd Wright's line, "An expert is a man who has stopped thinking - he knows!" Not sure if Chris is there yet, but we may be seeing the door close re: tool chests vs. cabinets, etc.

That Chris had his epiphany re: wood floor and tool chest is great, I'm glad for it because it made for a good book. But if he'd cut the number of first person pronouns, ie: "I," "Me," My," etc.; it would have been more enjoyable from my viewpoint. I've been rereading the section in Jointer and Cabinetmaker where Chris is building the schoolbox; he gets his views across much better in that book and isn't as 'in your face' with insight… If the style he's writing in is some kind of 'postmodern,' in your face technique that is all the rave, whatever. It's overdone in Anarchist, I think.

But keep your chin up and know that your review is totally appreciated. We have a great forum here at LJs; for it to stay relevant means comments like these, on topics that are current like Anarchist. Thanks again!


----------



## Gary_Roberts

An author or publisher produces a book. It gets reviewed. Some reviews are great, some middling and some pan the book. That's the process. You, as a reader, have the right to speak your mind. If the author or other readers take offense, that's their right. That's the process. If everyone wrote only positive reviews, there would be no honesty in the bookworld. We would be living in an autocratic society that controls free speech.

(Full disclosure: I publish reprints of woodworking books. I also write the introductions to the reprints, sometimes advise others in publishing and on occasion write reviews. I blog, run a website or two and generally enjoy the internet for communication with others.)

Many 19th Century books on woodworking were written by amateurs. It's fairly easy to tell the difference between that written for the avocational woodworker and the title written for the professional woodworker. I agree with you that this book was written for the hobbiest, by a hobbiest. No degradation of the word intended. I'm now a hobbiest, avocational or whatever you want to call it woodworker. I've been professional - meaning working wood for a living - in the past. My workspace looks more old pro than hobbiest. it's messy, functional and not so pretty.

The workbenches, tool chests, and shops imagined in a book such as this never existed in the working shop of the 18th and 19th C. Take a look at some photographs of period shops to see what it did look like.

Chris is an experienced and skilled woodworker. Just keep in mind that his basis of knowledge is that of an avocational woodworker and a journalist: someone whose goal is to sell the product of words. Midlife crisis aside, what will tell will be the success of Lost Arts Press and of future books by Chris. If he can find a sustainable audience of readers, all the best to him. If there are glitches in the development of LAP, he either adapts or fails. That's publishing.

Reviews are a fact of life in authorship and publishing. I'ld rather read an honest review.


----------



## mafe

Hi ho,

RG, Back from the shaves. I think the hatchet is down and I smoke my pipe now with a big peaceful smile here, amazing what some shavings can do.

Smitty_Cabinetshop, I think your daddy and I would easy be friends.

Gary, I think we could go fishing some day, I also belive we have our right to say good and bad about a book, but it I think the problem is some people mix the book and the person, perhaps I'm not all wrong then, when I say that the book is a mess, a mess of Schwarz, woodworking, political talk and what ever…
Thank you for the link, I love those photo.
When I saw the picture of the the wise carpenter I was sure it was me, but then I remembered that I am not always wise…

Thank you for supporting my right to make a review, this is important I think.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Hi Mads

Only if it's saltwater fishing, preferably off a beach. I used to do a lot of freshwater fishing, but got hooked on surf casting at a young age and prefer it now. It's a good excuse to stick my feet in wet sand and pretend to be doing something important.

BTW, in some box, somewhere, I have a little Danish book on woodworking. Once I find it, could I ask for a translation of the title?

Gary


----------



## RGtools

Mads (and Gary), I found an awesome book this weekend (actually my wife handed it to me and told me I needed to buy it), The Pine Furniture of Early New England by Russel Hawes Kettel. Aside from being visually inspiring, the book (published originally in 1929) talks a great deal about keeping the skills of the craft alive. Interesting to see such a topic so early on, and then to compare that to today.

This is a valuable craft, and an important one to keep going, I am glad there are several of us out there trying to do so, in our own personal ways.

P.S. I will have to make the pipe rack in the book so you can see it Mads, I think you will smile (and make one yourself)


----------



## donwilwol

I just ordered the The Pine Furniture of Early New England. Its on Amazon for about $3. For $6 with shipping I'll give it a shot.


----------



## 280305

I love The Pine Furniture of Early New England. I built a version of the wall box (plate 3) here.

The photos, drawings and descriptions in this book are wonderful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had to go with the $4 version of the book; Don's order beat me to the $3 version… Looking forward to the Read, thanks for the recommendation (RG & ChuckV)


----------



## yrob

So Mafe, your intriguing review got me to order the book with the DVD. I want to see for myself, eheh..

If for nothing else, I want to see the plans of that beautiful joiner chest. If thats the one he has on his blog, thats worth the price of the book by itself (to me at least)


----------



## WayneC

yrob, I read it an enjoyed it. I will be interested to see what your thoughts are.


----------



## lysdexic

I also thoroughly enjoyed it. If I were to blog the tool list, my thoughts on each item, the recommendation provided and the acquisition there of, do you think it would be an unethical "broadcasting" of his work. It would by no means be facsimile or substitute of his detailed description/instruction in the book. I can't decide.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

How many of you would start a blog with the words "You are doing it wrong" with *any* subject matter ? Unless I thought too many people were pulling their planes or something of that ridiculous nature, I would be bold indeed to say (in other words) "If you don't agree with my method/solution/recommendation, then YOU MUST be doing it wrong".

I would say the tool chest versus cabinet as a means of storage is a personal choice and is best made with no more or less than the opinion of the user.

There are more than a few similarities of difference between these tool storage devices and the decision one would make if they were purchasing a freezer. I notice that both the chest type and upright are both still made and sold, so obviously neither has clearly won over the other and caused its demise. I have had both, the first being a large chest type. The sliding trays (tills) were in the way, but easily moved. All the various frozen but clearly labeled meats and vegetables easily numbered in their variations what would be the number of unique tools in a chest. It kept everything frozen just fine, but sliding and bending and digging could really prove a chore even knowing that the one remaining package of Ford Hook Limas is on the left and somewhere near the bottom. Damn it as you come across the package of 3 year old okra as you are looking for the limas. Oh, crap… how did I miss that very small 2 year old package of salted fatback I looked for last year to season some fresh greens with ? Yeah, that's how it was… and I have a near photographic memory.

Fly forward 17 years and its time for a new freezer. Upright, baby. No doubt about it. Love it. Stand up like a man 80% of the time and only bow over for a second or two the other 20%. Yeah, put them freezer pops right down there so the grand kids can get their favorite color standing up like a human kid. Put fowl on this shelf, beef on this one, pork here, veggies on these two, quickie frozen food there… you know how it is. Can't do that with a chest. You can not do it as well with a chest.

I have about a dozen "tool chests" (large plastic totes) that I put tools and supplies in that rarely see the light, but they do have their days when they are very much needed. They must exist here because I have needed them before, bought them and will need them again. One is marked electrical, another plumbing, another paint supplies, another wallpaper tools, and on and on. They are on the shelves up near the ceiling and I LOVE THEM THERE.

The tool chest for the day-to-day is a powder-coated metal (get a life, you wood purists) 48" wide, 24" deep and 72" tall cabinet with adjustable shelves. Do I need to go into why this is better than a wooden chest. No. It's obvious (to me), so should I say to anyone that disagrees with me "You are doing it wrong"?

I believe I may not like the guy. He might be a bloated lackey. What good is writing if you can't think straight?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe that Mr. Grimes has really struck a chord with me. Not only does he nail the analogy, but I too went through the very same chest freezer vs. upright freezer machinations in the past 18 years. Don't store fatback or limas, (rather deer sausage and green beans) but couldn't stand not finding what I wanted.

Truly, I wasn't doing it right. Right?

And my plastic totes are labeled, you guessed it, PAINT and ELECTRICAL and SANDING, etc. etc.

Liked the book overall, agree with the message that we need to pass along our enthusiasm for the craft.

Thanks, David. Great Post.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

First off, I'm glad I worked my way back to LJ. On most other forums, this thread would be full of flames. The civility here is incredible.

This whole argument business of tool chests, benches, etc. is really just a modern fabrication. Go back enough decades and people didn't fight over which is right and which is wrong. I have yet to find a reference in any book or magazine of the 18th or 19th centuries that stated This Is The Right Way to store tools or make a bench. Designs were based upon regional and trade preferences. And that, my friends, is the last word. OK, I may be saying I'm right, but I'm basing that opinion on years of reading and researching tools and trades.

For some reason, some people today feel the need to prevail over all others. Part of this is, I believe, due to the availability of mass communication media through the net, magazines and paper. During previous centuries, books were costly and publishers had to decide what would sell before sinking capital into any given title. Even there, regional, material and social preferences often dictated what type, design, system, etc was used.

My advice is to work wood and take with a bag of salt anyone, including me, who says theirs is the right way and everyone else is wrong. Remember, I always tell the truth, except when I'm lying.

Not pushing my stuff, just take a look at the Tool Chest blog I recently started. There is already an interesting variety of designs there. I have more material to add and welcome anything you would like to see posted. I don't edit who is and who is not. If it's your tool storage whatever, it's fine with me.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Gary Roberts, Great variety is right. My personal favorite (by far) is the third one down on the first page. Thanks for the great link to your blog.

DG


----------



## mafe

*Can we please get the discussion back on the book.*

As I see it there are no need for more words here, some like the book some do not, some like the way it is written, some do not, some find it inspireing some do not.

When Schwarz write a book where he choose to involve us in his personal oppinions about other people, other books, anarcy, woodenfloors, and his personal back ground - he write not just about woodworking but put personal oppinions inside, then a review must be personal too I think.
This was why this became a long review, because it is not a woodworking book, but a man telling what he think about woodworking and a lot of other things in my oppinion.

Thank you all for the debate, I think it was interesting and I learned a lot from this so I have no regreds, and as I said I do mean what I write in my review.

I think we might have to realize after this that the reviews about Schwarz books, need to eighter get best ratings or be only positive otherwise they start a big noice, this is sad, it becomes meaningless then to read them.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Gary_Roberts

I agree with you Mads, and apologize for my comment on neanderthals.

I've watched the reviews, both positive, middling and negative on many blogs and forums regarding Chris's new book. From the perspective of an author and publisher, any new title is open to all sorts of responses. It's a bit of a gamble no matter how good you think the book is.

The mere fact that this book has sparked such a wide debate speaks to the interest in and importance of woodworking to so many people. Getting personal reactions about a given title is also part of authorship and publishing (apologies for the Soap Box). Although I am not a fan of this book, largely due to structural and language issues, the overall message is that working wood has been and continues to be a valuable career and past-time to so many people around the world. For some it's a spiritual thing, a philosophical exercise, a stress reliever or simply an avocation or career that someone chooses to pursue for whatever the reason.

The truth is that many a publisher wants to put out a book that sparks such intense criticism. Who wants to sink time and money into a boring book that people read once and then donate to the local library?


----------



## S4S

Literary criticism is rough , aint it Mafe ?

" *STOP !* " ........hummmmmmm I wonder if Alexander Pope ever used that one ? lmao

Probably be best to block me now ….

*But I've bought a new Bat
I'm all ready you see ,
Now all my troubles will have troubles with me !!.....- .Dr. Seuss*

*


----------



## RGtools

Sorry if I helped derail the conversation Mads. That was not my intent, My point was about the book but in a different way.

Talk to you on a different forum most likely this one seems like it may go to the wolves in short order.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Gary_Roberts

David

I'm with you there. I have two old tool chests, mostly for storing old tools in. For regular use, a Craftsman bench with drawers, a Craftsman rolling tool cabinet, an old Gerstner for measuring tools and suchlike and a pegboard for stuff I use. I used to have a wall mounted cabinet, but ditched that when we moved. Eventually, I'll make another. Honestly, the original was made of scrap pine and most likely the replacement will be made of poplar.

I'ld rather be refinishing some old furniture, tinkering with old tools, reading old books and producing new/old reprints than building tool chests, pretty as they are. For me, the tool chest or cabinet has to be something I can bang around, dent, scratch, drip paint on, etc. without worry.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Bertha, Who are those guys in the pics ?


----------



## mafe

Thank you Gary and RG.

Bertha, love you man.

David, ;-)

*Best thoughts,*
Mads

Then fierce the hero o'er the threshold strode;
Stripp'd of his rags, he blazed out like a god.
Full in their face the lifted bow he bore,
And quiver'd deaths, a formidable store;
Before his feet the rattling shower he threw,
And thus, terrific, to the suitor-crew:
"One venturous game this hand hath won to-day,
Another, princes! yet remains to play;
Another mark our arrow must attain.
Phoebus, assist! nor be the labour vain."
Swift as the word the parting arrow sings,
And bears thy fate, Antinous, on its wings:
Wretch that he was, of unprophetic soul!


----------



## donwilwol

I think the first one is Al's grandfather. The second would be his uncle.


----------



## Bertha

Lol DW, that's Alexander Pope and Charles Bukowski. I thought the turning "tone" of the comments warranted such an ironic pairing.


----------



## RGtools

Nice Bertha. Let's all just get along.

data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## dbray45

Thank you for the review Mads.

I was thinking at buying the book for its instructional ideas. I was not considering the potential of that much fluff. The books that I enjoy are more like "The Complete Woodworker" by Bernard Jones. This is a reprint of a period book and tells you what the various hand tools are used for what and how to care for them.

This is what I am looking for, I don't have time for all of the fluff!

Many thanks


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Whew! LOL The possibility that they were family…even Grandparents (making Granny a "ruggedly handsome woman" indeed) prevented me from guessing they were Mr. and Mrs. Borgnine, ernestly. HELL YES pun intended. ;=)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

One star, moment. Sorry, but based on serious lack of cleavage, poor color, bad symmetry and one of the worst looking elbows I believe I have ever seen. ;=)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Alle Kunst ist umsunst Wenn ein Engel auf das Zuendloch brunzt.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

I agree on The Complete Woodworker, edited by Jones. There's also Furniture Making by Bowers from Cassell & Co., part of the same series. Tough books to reprint but with luck, someday.

At least with books, my wife doesn't give me the bent eye when I buy another one or three. Fortunately, ever five or so years I clear out tools I don't want to auction or swap meets. The money coming back seems to balance the buying.


----------



## andreax

Hi MaFe and many thanks for this interesting and unusual review.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Wellll… you can't get to the lower storage area when the tills are aligned in steps. But and even so, aside from carpenters working on site, nearly every photograph I've seen of workers indoors in shops there is at least one wall hanging cabinet along with the floor chest. I seriously doubt that any worker stored all the tools in one floor chest. These chests were used to hold those tools needed on the job, for storing tools when moving from one shop to another at which time the most used tools were moved into an easy to get to wall cabinet and so on.

A bunch of years ago I bought a chest full of the original timber framers tools, c1900. The total weight came to just under 300 lbs of wood, iron and steel. The heavy duty iron handles would not have held if anyone tried to pick up the full chest. I've seen other chests that are iron banded, reinforced at the corners, etc. and those I surmise were used when traveling from one job to another.

In other words, there ain't no one way to do things.


----------



## RGtools

Well put Gary.

The idea of a chest really appeals to me from a time traveling sense. but from the veiw-point of floorspace it may not be the best decision for me. Mafe, thanks for getting me thinking again (although I am back to square one)


----------



## Gary_Roberts

I've a few photos to place online soon that show wall cabinets as well as chests. Maybe that will help put it all in perspective.


----------



## AnarchyPete

Wow, so many opinions and agreement from PEOPLE WHO NEVER READ THE BOOK! This place should be called Lumbersheep, not Lumberjocks. Is it also the rule here that if I insult the author, but mix it up with some "I love you" and "it's not personal" then I can be personal and yet say I'm not? Great job guys. I guess there are no mirrors to look in around here.


----------



## WayneC

Everyone is entitled to there opinion Pete. Is the rule in your world that you can come in because of one post and insult the entire community?


----------



## AnarchyPete

No Wayne, if you didn't read a book than you are not allowed to have an opinion on the book. If you just take someone else's opinion than you are more sheep than man. It really is that simple. It is not my intention to insult an entire community, just those who shun reading.


----------



## Brit

This thread is not the place to discuss it Pete as it is off topic, but that is like saying you can't be an atheist if you haven't read the bible.


----------



## WayneC

People have opinions about Chris and his work and they are expressing them in the context of this review. Personally I am a fan of Chris and his work. But, I find the differences in opinions interesting and have learned some things from them.

This is a great community with a lot of people with different viewpoints, hardly sheep.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

What I find fascinating about this thread and in fact similar threads in other forums is the intense defensiveness of the anarchisticly inclined (though I would recommend some reading on what a social anarchist is). Someone writes a book. People like it, are apathetic about it or don't like it. Or some combination of all three. That, my friends, is writing and publishing.

If we didn't have the right to critique and disagree with what someone wrote, we would be living in a dictatorship.

The social anarchist wants freedom for himself to do as he wants in seeming disregard for social norms. But, the very fact that the social anarchist can attempt to do as he wants is a direct outgrowth of a free society. If not a free society, there would be revolution and true anarchy.

Anarchist Woodworkers, be what you want to be and I'll be what I want to be. THAT is true social anarchism in action. Read Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas if you want a manual on social anarchy. Until then, please keep in mind that the mere fact that you can disagree with those who disagree with you means you are not living social anarchy, or anarchistic woodworking, you are participating in a society that upholds the rights of the individual to say his or her piece and to not be jailed for saying so.

I'm 59. That means I experienced the anti-war craziness of the Vietnam era, the student unrest and subsequent police crackdowns, Nixon, Kruschev and so on. If I had grown up in the shtetles with my relatives, life would have been different. Instead I knew them from living in Coney Island as a bunch of socialist garment worker unionists, teamsters organizers and bohemian artists. Now there was a form of social anarchy for ya! And the beach was great.

As to reading emotion, intent and content into a given diatribe, I hope that my words reflect how I think and feel. If we ever meet face to face, I'll happily reiterate what I've said here if not word for word, then in the same spirit.

Now, isn't there some wood that needs working???


----------



## Gary_Roberts

For the last and final word(s) on dissing an author, read on:

The 50 Best Author vs Author put-downs of all time.

I tell ya, I just love books


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,

I am lucky to have never been on a thread before where the tone was like this, my experience on LJ has always been positive and I love this place and my buddies whatever they like. It is the first time I have seen that an opinion could bring this much boil and especially so much stupidity with it. We have a few times had some discussions of LN and these usually get hot, but not to a point where some people become racist, threaten others with a bat, write 'your ego is bigger than your talent, are you a God with a bow and a arrow? Dream on'. (Dit ego storre end dit talent ? Er du nu en Gud med en bue og pil ? Drom om).
Or what about private mails like this:
'If you want to censure all the posts you disagree, find irrelevant or don't like I suggest you start your own forum. What planet are you on? You write paragraphs and paragraphs then want to edit others? You sound like a little spoiled baby.' (From deke after I send him a kind mail to explain that I would ask for the post about his negativity against LJ to be removed, deke please do not send me mails like this). 
Some can agree with this, but since I not like Schwarz blog have a right to edit what will be posted or not, this is the only way to remove what is irrelevant.

I have only had to bloc one fellow LJ before and this was for personal reasons outside LJ and did this with sadness since I do not believe in blocking is an answer, people who want to be destructive will always find ways.
So for now I will stay of that path, even I'm sorry for my friends here that they have to look at this.
I do not understand that LJ finds this fine, so I will ask them again to look into these few persons.

Wayne, you are so wonderful, and I love that you here are man enough to stand in this wind. It is highly relevant, because yes some like some don't, as I said I like Schwarz also for some things he have done, and also I highly respect the energy he spends on hand tools and to figure out how to use them. I have learned a lot from him, and am grateful. Even so I will not accept to have to give him a good review when he makes a book I think is not good, and I know you of all agree in this. Yes LJ has been for the two years or so I have been here a wonderful place, we have been almost free of anger, so I'm sorry since it seems I started some here.

Brit, I agree my dear buddy. Thank you for your kind words I will not let this get me down, as you know I am a really sensitive person, but I find the freedom to say our opinion important so I will take it as it comes, and when people start to threaten or to post bad pictures and call me bad names they become air to me, this is not personal, this is stupidity.

Gary, you are completely right I believe, thank you for those beautiful words, a man like you warms my heart.

RG, thank you, and thank you for being a supportive and good friend.

andreax, that was kind of you thank you.

Smitty, I smile thank you, I needed that! Perhaps this would also be useful to some: "Mit der Dummheit kaempfen Goetter selbst vergebens."

dbray45, I think I also have to read that book, thank you for the advice.

Brit, Gray, David G, Bertha, DonW, dbray45, wayne, RG and the rest of us who can disagree often here on LJ but never use bad words to express this; yes I think we just need a big group hug now.

My final advice to my fellow LJ's is to not answer to the aggressive and rude posts here from now, or simply stop to read this thread now, we all know what is written and what we think. I will stop from now to answer any of these, and have patience with me I will wait a while before coming back to this thread, I need the peace.

Best thoughts from my heart to all of you, also those who don't know how to be it is probably you who need it the most,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

Mads,

I am surprised that you have not read "The Complete Woodworker." From many of the things you have done and do, I figured that you had this always available. Not to get off topic but you know I will, the book is an apprentice's instructional manual, if you will. It goes through many of the tools of the 19th century that were commonly used, tells you what they did, how to care for them (like making sure to keep your wood planes oiled with linseed oil so they won't crack) and how to use them. There is no fluff, but it tells you things like the recommended way to stand so that you can rip cut long boards with a hand saw without tiring yourself out. The book was written when hand tools were the norm and power tools were something that only "specialized" places had. It can be a "hard read" because the writer is speaking to you as a "master to junior apprentice" relationship but it is all business - designed for those that either want to learn or not. It gave me a tremendous appreciation for the craftsmen of the time and the work they did.

I am truly concerned at some of the tone of some people. I have posted a lot on LJs with the express design to offer different perspectives on woodworking - where I can - and to learn others' perspectives. IF (and I will leave it there) it turns out that my words are taken out of context to suit a different purpose, I will walk away. I don't have a problem with having a spirited conversation but when someone writes a review about a book and it takes the turns that this has (as Mads indicates), these people REALLY need a reality check. We can have threads that discuss those politics as their own standalone threads - lets not waste each other's time and space where it is not required. -- My two or three cents!


----------



## mafe

Hi David,
I just followed your advice; found and bought an old well used hard cover copy (1935) on E-bay in Australia, so now I will be looking with exitement in the mailbox.
Thank you!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## AnarchyPete

I see how it works now. Those who dissent are blocked? I love the irony! This is rich. A dissenting reviewer freaks out with dissenting opinions. Is this a private manifesto or a public forum, I'm getting confused? Sounds like your message buddy had a point you could do well to listen to. Block me now if it makes you feel better.

Or can I say I love everyone (which is absolutely meaningless) and that makes it fine?


----------



## dbray45

You may find that what is in the book, you already know. It will illustrate, in a fashion, the methods that you and Dennis were taught are almost lost in this country where a "Skill saw" is king and a hand saw, bow saw, and frame saw are one of those "old saws that nobody uses anymore." Please let me know what you think. I read it twice, first time for the overall and the second to find what I missed because of the information that is not taught in this country. For those taught in "the old ways" this may get a chuckle from you and more than a few "Well, of course, that is the way it is done."

For me, I knew some and the book filled in more than a couple of holes and made me step back and rethink some of my methodologies.


----------



## mafe

No one has been blocked here.


----------



## mafe

LJ removes those comments that are offensive, threatening or rasist after request.


----------



## dbray45

Pete -

Here is what I am saying - and the review covers this -
IF the conversation is about content of a book or topic lets say this review - 
Mads points out that the book has less about tool chests and their creation but has a lot about attitude and perception given by the author-personally, I don't need or desire that type of book. I am sorry that Mads incurred the expense and spent the time to read it that he will never get back - unless he wants that type of book (by his review, not so much).

Mads went out of his way to offer his observations of what he got out of the book - of which I greatly respect. For me, I will not buy this book. YOU - go for it, your choice or not. But, if anyone doesn't like Mads review and or cannot offer a comment that directly addresses the review-PLEASE do your own review, you are entitled. Wen a topic is offered on a point - try to stilck to that point. The idea is to have a forum that is reasonably professional, informative, instructional, and unless the topic indicates otherwise not conjecture and never a personal afront. If anyone has a problem with what someone writes -PLEASE PLEASE - let the site authorities know, they will evaluate and if neccessary, remove the post - it is THEIR job.

Again, my two cents - and yes, this IS a direct response to your post


----------



## mafe

David, I'm a architect, so most of what I know is what my ears have heard and my eyes has noticed, especially as a boy in the cabinet maker shop of my best friends grandfather (this place was heaven for me) and later as a architect working with cabinetmakers and carpenters, my interest in the traditions of woodworking first really started two years ago for most of my woodworking experience earlier I used Stanley's with replaceable blades, since I only did construction work and no fine woodworking at all, and yes I had a Skill saw - you allowed laugh at me, I do. So I still have plenty to learn, and I am so happy to have run into LJ where advice and help is something we all are happy to share, this learned me the most important thing; 'you can do it if you want'. 
I learned a important lecture here by looking at the others projects and this is that no matter what the magazines tell us, it is not true that you need a expensive hand plane to make a perfect shave, you can build one of wood and add a quality blade and this will be able to make as fine or even finer shaves than any fancy plane ready out of the box can. I think many suffer from this fear, and that this holds the potential of many back, and this is why I try to share my own knowledge with others so they can see that it is not the most flashy or most expensive that makes the best job, it is the wish in your heart and the trust in your hands.
So I will be happy to learn the basics from this book, the attitude, the good approach, this was what I had hoped to find in a book called the 'The Anarchist's Tool Chest'.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

This is completely off topic of this review, sorry. I was speaking with my neighbor yesterday. He gave me the stone and cedar that was left over from his fence and patio. I used the stone to make new steps and the fencing - still using it. THe first project that I made with the wood (that he was burning in his outdoor fire pit), was a folding picnic table (one of my project posts) that I gave to him as a "thank you" for the wood. I asked him how it was holding up because it is fairly light wait and if they sit on it or put a keg on it, it will probaly break it. He told me that it was the coolest thing and that he no idea that some left over wood that he thought of as trash would make a really nice table for him, and planters, a wood box for my smoker (in the works) and hopefully enough wood for a loveseat for me. He told me it changed his entire perspective about life and how things are looked at. He saw trash, I saw furniture.


----------



## mafe

Big smile, that is surely a sweet story.


----------



## dbray45

Mads, 
My appologies, I really thought that you were a woodworker first, then an architect. From the work and drawings that you make, you have a skill that I wish I had. I am more of an engineer, I take what other people want and then make it.


----------



## RGtools

Let me go ahead and add my dissenting opinion on the book without being the way some have been (although truth be told Mads has the dissenting opinion from the popular trends for not liking the book).

I enjoyed the book, it was nice to have an excuse to laugh at myself for my past mistakes and I can't really disagree with the tool list as presented in the book as being a VERY solid kit without being bloated. Is it the end all be all of tool books….hardly…such a book does not exist in the technical word, many authors are needed to form a perspective on a subject and I appreciate Schwartz's side. The sarcastic tone did not bother me because of the way I was raised, my family used sarcasm as a way to mentally fence each other…maybe that's unhealthy but that did help shape me into who I am. I did however hate how on some sections Schwartz would prattle on about crap tools without giving you information on the good ones…in some cases I felt like a beginner would just not understand what the heck he was talking about. I never pointed this out letting other people form their own opinions, but with so many positive reviews out there…including mine, I appreciate Mads taking the time to write about what he did not like (many of them happen to be the same things that bothered me)

I just wish people would be civil about their disagreements. Tool chest or cabinet aren't we all working wood?


----------



## Gary_Roberts

"Tool chest or cabinet aren't we all working wood?"

Never better said. Consider this, if not for the internet, opinions, reviews and dissent such as this would be limited to newspapers, the radio and eventually, maybe, TV.


----------



## mafe

Dbray45, ;-) No reason to be sorry, I take that positive, thank you.

It was my big dream as a boy to be a cabinetmaker, but my parents pushed me to be an 'academic' and as they said 'then you can always go back to the wood'... I still think this was a great mistake, but I had a wonderful time working as a building architect so I have no regrets.

Now I try to catch up on the wood since my early retirement (due to health), if I will ever get to the level of cabinetmaker that I dreamed of as a boy I doubt, but I'm on a road I like, and there are so many paths that I sometimes feel like a boy in a candy store.

My tour:
I started by buying a lot of Festool to start with the best, and now I am more and more being amazed by the quality and precision of the simple Japanese hand tools (who needs a honing guide whit a 8 mm thick blade) but I have no religion, like to use the tool that talks to me for the task. And love to restore old tools and bring them back to life, to prove to myself that I can and hopefully to inspire others to not just go out and spend the big bucks on tools hoping they will find the Holy Grail there, since I looked and it was not where it was to be found there for me.

It's in your heart but also in the projects you will find the answers, and who knows some might even find out woodworking is not for them, and then it was waste of money and resources to buy a whole line of expensive tools, this is where religion becomes dangerous, buy what you need for the project, judge for your plans for future projects what you need and how much you will use the tool, then buy, learn to use the tool before you decide to buy a expensive tool, start with a used one of good quality and fix it up, this will always get you your money back, improve your skills and nothing will be wasted.

Personally I believe woodworking is a individual experience, we can't read it in a book we will have to find our ways, I wish it was as simple as choosing pencils as a architect, but woodworking tools are so much more than that I think. The biggest problem is that high end tools are rated really high due to the fact we only judge on the specifications we can measure, not on feelings also, your budget, and so those who fabricates up to the highest flatness of the back of a plane blade (this has become almost religion) will win the test, even a competitor at half price might be as good if you spend half a hour to set it up right, but this takes skills and the judges often do not have that, since these are 'popular' woodworking magazines, kind of like when you read monthly woman's magazines at the hairdresser 'do not believe L'Oreal shampoo is the best for your hair or the only one good for your hair, even it has the finest bottle and they pay billions of money on advertisement every year to make the cattle walk in their direction'.

Look at what they can produce with their hands in Indonesia. like it or not, their tools suck and the working conditions are impossible but the skills are so high that they do what we find impossible, from here we can learn a lot - there are no short cuts in buying these expensive tools, all they are is wonderful, beautiful, amazing, sexy, impressive and so on, I'll bet you that I can set up a old wooden plane to perform as fine as any new, it is a matter of investing few hours in how it works, to learn to understand the tool, and this you will have to anyway after some years of use and abuse of any high end plane…

Once again a little off track here but the outline is connected with the book review, the book did not learn me new skills, it did not learn me ways to be more critical, it gave the opinion of one man paid by a industry to write articles about their products, and that do not really convince me of anything, anarchist or not.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

I am getting immune to the hype. There is a second book that I bought - and the only reasons that I bought it was the price and secondly curiousity - "Homemade Contrivances and How to Make Them: 1001 Labor-Saving Devices for Farm, Garden, Dairy, and Workshop". This book did not really do as the title states. Does not tell how to make much of any of the tools illustrated but if you have any concept, the pictures are detailed enough that you get the idea to make them or some version of them.

The main thing this book illustrates are ideas. Ever wonder, as you drive through the country side, where the fences, gates, walls, farm implements, came from? This book illustrates all these things (reprint from who know when). It also illustrates that if you have a need to do something, all you need is some wood and a forge with anvil (or good blacksmith) and you can make whatever you have your mind set on. Make take a few tries but who cares? That is what this is all about. Need a new cabinet or tool chest - why go to Sears, make you own cabinet. If it doesn't work out the way you want, fix it. The premise that because you bought it, makes it better or right is complete nonsense. The tools that I make, and sometimes remake, fill a need that I had or saw that I would have. I use them all of the time. I am finding out that it is not the pretty, shiny toys that make the furniture, it is the vision, hardwork, and skill that makes it all come together. If you can afford the glitter and shiny, cool - I cannot.

Here is something else that is a byproduct of making your own stuff - If, on a late Saturday night, you need a tool and the stores are closed, you can make the tool that will do the task at hand - better than the project being held up for being lazy.

Also, if you decide that woodworking is not for you, you can sell all of it, not as an old used Stanley, but a handmade tool, made by a craftsman.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

David thank´s for the last one  it both made me smile and rethinking a few thinks ….......
yes it happens that this fool think …...even though it gives me headeach everytime 
I don´t know if its me you talk about in the sentence together with Mads but I did learned a little
in the school time since then nearly only DIY with a boringmaschine and a jiigsaw 
untill a year before I joined LumberJock …...........and I still being a totely newbie compared to
all others on L J … )

Dennis


----------



## RGtools

My legs are firmly on both side of the fence when it comes to buying/making/restoring tools.

When I buy: I get the best I can afford that is reasonable for the work. 
When I build: I take the time to understand just what I am doing and I make the best tool I can fathom. I shape my tools slowly over time (my smoother took it's final shape only after a year or so of playing with it) because I enjoy the process that way.
When I restore: I try to pay respect to the long line of people who used the tool before me, and I make the tool work as well as does for me as it did for them. I love that I get to hear it sing the same music they heard.

As far as how you start or what you should buy where or from whom. Who knows? My list is different than Mr Schwarz or Mads or anyone else. That's fine, I respect all of there opinions, take them into consideration and then make up my own darn mind. Only you can make your own choices, following any ONE person is folly.

My 3 favorite tools:
My Glen-drake Titemark (new)
My Smoothing plane (made by me)
My Auburn Tool Co Try plane (restore of a tool that is 130+ years old)

Keep working wood everyone, and a fond goodnight to you all.


----------



## mafe

I smile, 
I look at the shy and feel peace,
I look here and find constructive critical conversations,
life is so sweet.
Thank you guys for bringing back my lumber smile.
Mads


----------



## dbray45

Dennis - Yes, I was speaking about you. The things that you learned in school were far different then what we were taught. You were taught hand tools, I was taught how to use a planer, power saw, table saw, and lathe. THe only hand tools that we had was a bottle of glue, hammer, and screwdriver. I learned the rest by doing.

RG - This is a good model that people learning should consider

Mads - Lest not forget, you and Div have heated the iron under a lot of people to make tools or at least give it a try. To this, I thank you.


----------



## andreax

Another source to view Roubo planches is this one:
http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypldigital/dgkeysearchresult.cfm?parent_id=1081909&word=


----------



## donwilwol

Andrea, they are pretty cool. I hadn't seen them before….thanks


----------



## Gary_Roberts

"My legs are firmly on both side of the fence when it comes to buying/making/restoring tools."

Isn't that very uncomfortable?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

RG is standing in the gate opening, silly. Anyway, it's a short fence and not barb wire. He'll be alright.


----------



## RGtools

Depends on the fence.

And I have long legs…I'll be alright.


----------



## Bertha

Ahhhh, this is more like it. I'm building a little walnut box out of a log a friend gave me. That has nothing to do with this conversation. But I know you like the thought of me turning that log into a box for a friend.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
I'm happy to see peace have settled again.

I got my copy of The Complete Woodworker, this book is just what anyone would be looking for if they want to go the road of woodworking with handtools.
I will make a review when I have had some more time with the book, but I just ran through it, and it really is a complete book, all you need is there.

Also I will like to thank those who gave critics here, both good and bad after all this is what a review is all about, but also all for all of those who supported me in my choice to make this review in form of support here, private mails and that we together was able to close the bad direction of agression the few was trying to make here. Thank you.

That the review was mentioned on Schwarz blog made me smile it means that we are not just air here on LJ.

I spend a little time to go through the chapters again of the book, and my review is still the same with no doubt.

Andreax thank you for the link, I will add it to the review.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

I hope you enjoy the book, I read it twice. There is a tremendous amount of information in the book and it it can be a hard read. I found that having the tool there when reading the book helps make a lot more sense and there are time he glazes over some things and goes into extreme details for others.

It is a step back in time.


----------



## mafe

David you made me laugh big time there.
The Complete Woodworker is the most wonderful woodworking book I have no doubt it will become a favorite.
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

so the The Complete Woodworker is the second book I've ordered because of this thread. I still haven't ordered the The Anarchist's Tool Chest yet. I'm still contemplating. Thanks for the references everyone.


----------



## mafe

Don save the money.
Yes I also eneded up ordering a whole buch of books after this, so something really good came out of my review.


----------



## Tootles

I have not read the book so the only thing I can say about it is: gosh Mad, you really didn't enjoy it, did you?

I think it is great that people on LJs have such differenig opinions and that they are able to discuss and (mostly) politely agree to disagree. Wouldn't the world be a boring place if everybody thought exactly the same way? What would there be to learn and who would there be to learn from?

The thing is that everybody has an opinion that is their own and, therefore, different to everybody else's - maybe only slightly different, maybe radically different, but different nonetheless. And the corollary of that is that nobody's opinion is actually completely "right" - it just "is". That means that there is no place for attacking someone else's opinion, merely disagreeing with it and stating your own - and then moving on if need be.

One thing that Mad has acknowledged is that English is not his first language. Now I have had to learn a second language far less complicated than English and I never succeeded as well as Mad has. My complements to you Mad for that. My point is that sarcasm is reputed to be the most complex form of humour and it doesn't translate well, not even for the most competent of non-English first language speakers. So Mad, it is hardly surprising that you did not enjoy the writing style, nor that you found it difficult to reproduce in your review.

So thanks Mad. The most credible reviewers are those who say what they like when they do and what they don't like when they don't. You've ceratinly done that.


----------



## mafe

Tootles, thank you. That was really nice to read that someone can step out of the matter and look at this with some fresh eyes, and in a new perspective. 
Reviews that are written to please the writer are never interesting, but in a business where most magazines live from commercial money and even publish them self's, it is not easy to find - so this was what we should be able to see here on LJ, reviews that actually could have a edge, that can be bold and that can be honest since we as users here are not in the pocket of the advertisers.

All:
I'm sorry if my English is not on a really high level, I try my best, and yes Danish is my mothers tongue so that is just how it will be, I use spell check in my reviews but when I answer I don't simply because it will be too time consuming since I am active here with plenty of LJ friends that I write with daily.

My personal opinion about Schwarz is not so interesting, I try in the review to critic what he present for me in the book, and since he choose to tell me about his childhood, his lack of patience, his critics about his job, his relation to anarchism and his lack of patience to other people I find it natural that my review is also about this, but as I could see from the comments not all agree in this, and that is also ok, it just do not change the fact that I think so.

I would have been really happy if someone had actually been writing where or what I say that are not relevant to the book, but this just never came. Instead this became a personal 'fight' where some people try to tell me that 'he' is actually a nice guy or whatever - the truth is I do not care if he is a nice guy - I made a review of the book not about him, perhaps he is not what he say in the book, it is a book, I will be happy for him if he in real life is a well balanced guy who is kind to the others…

Now I hope the debate is over, I have chosen against my wish to block the two persons that were too rude, it made me really sad, and I repeat really sad, because I think we should always be able to listen, but I had to realize that it made me so sad to read that tone, that I had to if I should continue to write here. I hope no one will take this too bad, and promise that the block function is for emergency only in the future also.

Best thoughts to all of you, and especially to all of you who have been kind and supportive with comments, and all the personal mails I have received it really warms my heart,
Mads


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Courtesy of Aesop:

You are known by the company you keep.

Courtesy of someone else:

It takes so little effort to write in a manner respectful of your readers. Who your readers are is reflected by what you write.


----------



## mafe

Thank you Gary.


----------



## donwilwol

I just got the The Complete Woodworker in the mail. I've just thumbed through it so far. What a great looking book!


----------



## PaBull

Thanks Mads, I am all red-eyed from reading though your review, and most of the comments. Orriginally I was just thinking about putting this book on my wishlist. Now I HAVE-TO buy the book to see what this all about.
Pabull.


----------



## mafe

Yes I think Schwarz have to send me a Christmas card for all the extra books he sell after this storm in a glass of water here… 
Big smile my friend,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Perhaps you can get it banned in Denmark…. That should be good for sales.


----------



## mafe

Laugh.


----------



## mafe

In Denmark there are not a big intrest for wood working, and I am the only one who ever heard about Schwarz except for the three other Dansih members, so I am not sure it would help.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

I agree on Denmark. In 35 years of book buying and tool collecting, I have one Danish book on woodworking. One. And no Danish tools. If they exist.


----------



## JGM0658

So, do people look at you weird like they do to me here in Mexico when you tell them you do woodwork?


----------



## WayneC

Not really. Many folks related back to their grandfather….


----------



## PurpLev

I have to second Barry - Tage Frid is Danish, and was a great woodworker, great instructor and professor in RIT.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

OK , sorry. I do have all thee of Frid's books and they are my go to texts. I forgot he was Danish. I meant I don't have any Danish published books other than one. There must be more out there somewhere!


----------



## PurpLev

probably Danish/Euro woodworkers are too busy woodworking and not really trying to write books. You'll see much more woodworking apprentices in Euro and much more self-taught-from-books woodworkers in the US.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

after all the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune concerning this book, the author, the history of William the Conqueror, etc., I've truly tired of the subject. While at first the language the author used annoyed me, largely because I prefer my woodworking books rated G so anyone of any age can learn from them (trust me, having worked on job sites, factories, etc., I can swear with the best of them), and the statements of history aggravated my sense of librarianship, the abundance of overall inaccuracies and production problems have led me to travel my own road, to lower my blood pressure and to get on with books and wood.

As Ian Kirby discovered, to sustain a business based upon the proliferation of a given ethic and technique, you must grow your audience. Either you do or you don't. Either Lost Arts Press finds a growth audience or it doesn't. Same goes for mine. Either it does or it doesn't. And that's business.


----------



## mafe

Frid was the son of a silversmith. At the age of 13, he started a five year apprenticeship in Copenhagen followed by work in cabinet shops. He worked for nearly a decade at the Royal Danish Cabinetmakers.[1] He spent time in Iceland before immigrating to the United States in 1948 at the request of the American Craft Council. 
He was amazing.

Yes we have some amazing craftsmen here still, I am sure most of you heard of Danish design furniture and these were not made by the arcitects that designed them, they were made by craftsmen with simple tools and amazing skills.

Purplev are having a good point, in Denmark we don't have a tradition for hobby woodworking, and we have most educated woodworkers and only few self made.

I think Tage started writing books after he came to US since he was teaching in US.


----------



## mafe

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/tagefridsmortisingjig.pdf


----------



## Gary_Roberts

After reading Krenov, Maloof, Nakashima, etc. I stumbled upon Frid and Lo! and Behold! The fog fell from my eyes! Here was woodworking as it was meant to be. Mind you, after listening to Maloof speak, I have the utmost respect for his talent and designs. It's just his prices that left me cold. Frid changed the way I looked at working wood forever.

Afterwards, I returned to what I loved and love best, taking an old, falling apart piece of furniture and setting it right again. Sure, once in a blue moon I make something from scratch. But restoring is what I love


----------



## cutmantom

thanks for the links, ill try to get some reading time in


----------



## yrob

Ok, so I read it. It is a good book with lots of interesting information. His writing style is a little grating I must admit. A cross between smart alleck and failed attempt at humor. If you can get past that, its actually pretty interesting.


----------



## mafe

Thank you Yrob, that was refreshing.


----------



## roninkokomo

Hopefully the computer jumbled your text. I found it turgid and obviously biased from the start.

People who do reviews need to be able to write, to establish some street cred. Totally lacking in this review.

The Kokomo Galoot


----------



## KayBee

Why does someone doing book reviews need street cred? Are there a whole lot of rapping book reviewers that I don't know about? Really, it's almost an oxymoron "book reviewer street cred". (This is supposed to be tongue in cheek.)

Also, keep in mind that this is an international site. English is not everyones first or second language. How's your Russian or Tagalog?


----------



## mafe

That was wonderful educating Kokomo Galoot, I am so happy to get your point of view of this book, we all became so much more educated by your positive input - thank you.
My mothers tongue is Danish not English, but I would find it refreshing to read a review in Danish written by you in perfect Danish, or at least your point of view on this book.

KayBee, I also find it also hard to see what Street cred should help me here, but if we talk 'wood cred', I think I have enough to review the book and so I did, this to help my fellow LJ's - so of course I laugh with you on these kind of useless comments that have absolutly no value to others but are destructive, but there have been a few on this one review for some funny reason.
(And thank you Karen).


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Oh dear, the school yard starts again. Why is it that the supporters of this book are still ranting against anyone who doesn't like the book? I advise a short course in High School Bullying:Why It Is Not A Good Thing. Or, take some meds to lower your testosterone.

Just today there was a very straight forward comment on my blog which bears viewing:

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/2011/07/the-anarchists-tool-chest-review-part-1-a-theory-of-social-order-in-the-context-of-personal-versus-m.html?cid=6a00e54f1398f388340162fbe8dbcd970d#comment-6a00e54f1398f388340162fbe8dbcd970d

I'm thinking we have what I shall call the Kirby-Schwarz Effect, after the comments and critiques generated from the readers and followers of Ian Kirby and Chris Schwarz. Namely, some people take life way too seriously, can't take a critique, take themselves too seriously and really should get out and go fishing more often.


----------



## mafe

Gary some people are out of reach, followers are often in this group. It was an interesting comment on your site, I can't say I disagree with him, but read the quote under and you will understand my point of view on this.

There's still hope:
To succeed in the world it is not enough to be stupid, you must also be well-mannered. 
Voltaire


----------



## Dennisgrosen

koko :
since this is an international site I think you shuold step down from your high piedestal 
and don´t write theese kind of comments 
on other peoples rewiews/blogs/projects that doesn´t have English as there 1 language
and try hard to translate the best way they can …. so you have a chance to get the point tooo
do you do the same to those that is written in frence , spanish , portugeese etc . etc. 
I don´t think so ....what wuold you have done if it was written in Danish or better yet Jydsk with all the
ÆØÅæøå letters .... there is nothing you cuold do since its an international site and everyone 
can write in there own language if they choose 
but we have been polite enoff to work a little harder and translate our thoughts 
so all can benefit from each other the easyest way
when it comes to understand each other and learn from each other across the world 
I know very well I torture the English but wont excuse for it since I allso have been told 
that there is alot of people who has English as there first language do it alot worse than me 
so step down and contribute with a more polite atitude instead 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Here! Here! Dennis, well said! And I can only add that my English is as good as my math is bad, which may say something about just how bad my math is. This is a forum about ideas, not about spelling and grammatical structure.


----------



## mafe

;-)


----------



## MTMan2

Mafe - Your review is fine. It is okay to state opinion. It is clear that you found parts of the book distasteful… but that you struggled to find a way to say that without disparaging the author. It is clear that you find some of the things the author has done in his career distasteful… but that you struggled to find a way to say that without disparaging the man.

We all have opinions about work that is done by others. Books are no different than carvings, boxes, cabinets, tools, or architecture. You know this better than most. I left architecture before I even began because I could not stomach the idea that another person could arbitrarily decide that my work was trash and that such a decision would impact my income and future success!

In truth, it is very, very rare for a person to create something that is truly universal in its appeal.

Another truth is that no person is able to consistently turn out masterworks. In the world of artistic expression, we often substitute hero worship for honest evaluation of the work. Some of Picasso's works are not as good as others. Some of Tage Frid's works are not as good as others. Some of Krenov's works are not as good as others. Some of Maloof's works are not as good as others.

What is also true is that we all make mistakes when we see our own work. We think we know why something works, but we frequently mistake some flaw for "part of what makes it beautiful." Many in the journalistic and wordsmithing world mistake sarcasm for honesty, arrogance for transcendence, and brashness for courage.

Those that make these kinds of mistakes can still be good people. We all deserve equally to be crucified for our mistakes… and we should all equally appreciate mercy when others are willing to overlook our mistakes.

Thank you, Mafe, for an honest review. And thank you for saying some of the things I was thinking.


----------



## mafe

MTMan2, thank you for those fine words.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JGM0658

Gary, I don't think it is so much a rant against a bad review but the "feeling" that somehow Mr. Mafe has a personal dislike/vendetta against CZ. I could summarize the review in a few words. A repetitive book, that goes against the advice written on it, with a crass writing style and does not get to building the daunted chest until the end, the rest is all CZ woodworking philosophy that one may take or leave.

I have not read the book, nor do I plan to. I was fooled once by CZ with his workbench book. IT seems CZ is very good at writing deceptive titles. His first book on workbenches should have been titled "how to make a Roubo or English work bench" not the design and construction of a work bench. So I am not surprised by the bad reviews on this book as well. Remember, CZ's claim to fame is as an editor of a woodworking magazine where he learned to use all the tools. He is no way a designer in the same league a Fried or Krenov. Seems to me CZ is poised to go on the "lecture" circuit, where the money is easier to make than if you were making a living through your wood work.

So, while I believe the review is accurate seems to me a little over the top.


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Keeping in mind that it was months ago that these reviews and comments were written, Chris has gone on to continue whatever he is continuing to continue. I have no idea as I don't follow his blog, writings, books or anything any longer.

As a retired librarian and amateur historian, for me, authority is everything. In the library field, authority means that you have determined that the citation or fact is accurate to the person who first spoke or wrote the quote, the fact is accurate to the original source and that to the best of your ability, all levels of mythology have been excluded from the current renditions of whatever it is you're investigating.

And that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## JGM0658

And that's all I have to say on the matter.

I guess that is good as your second paragraph went right over my head….


----------



## Gary_Roberts

basically, there's some good stuff and some mythology in those writings and as such, they should be taken with some salt


----------



## JGM0658

Ah got you….


----------



## MARCIOCRM

Mafe,

I've just cancelled my order of this book.
Thanks!


----------



## mafe

Share, this is what this place is all about, share for free and from your heart. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads
(16679 views that must mean the review were worth writing after all, even it did gave me a few gray hairs back then, laugh).


----------



## Gary_Roberts

Well, managed to get my password reset, although Chrome is not liking the forum. Oh well. Mafe, it's interesting just how much 'leg' this review has!


----------



## wormil

I disagree about hammer handles. I have an Estwing steel hammer with a plastic rubber handle which by all measurable aspects is superior to wood except it isn't my favorite. My favorite hammer is far older than me and has had many hickory handles over the years. When I was a boy someone broke the handle and tossed it in the trash. I retrieved and re-handled it and have owned it since. If on the rare occasion I will be hammering all day then I grab the Estwing because as the day wears on I will get tired and inevitably miss once or twice, and I don't want to replace another wood handle. But for casual nailing I use the hickory handled hammer because it feels better in the hand, absorbs vibration better and is a pleasure to use. As for composite handles, they are terrible and I haven't seen a carpenter use one in well over a decade. Around here carpenters use wood or steel. Composites are relegated to cheap hardware store hammers and are used by home owners for hanging pictures. The exception is sledge hammers and splitting mauls, both usually have fiberglass or composite handles which absorb vibration poorly.


----------



## SubVette

Just bought the book, I am interested in it because I live in Florida and I don't dare let my tools spend the night in the garage(if I had a garage) for fear they will rust overnight. lol. I am just starting out with the hand tools little by little and I am having alot of fun with it. Made my wife a jewelry box using just hand tools. I do agree buying the best tools that you can afford makes sense, but sometimes you have to make due with what you have. I learned alot about making old tools new again so to speak. That's not to say I haven't purchased a Lie-Nielsen block plane and carcass saw. I am just now getting to the point where I need a place to store the hand tools so for me a chest makes sense. I learned from CartersWhittling this guy is amazing and should write a book!


----------



## mafe

Hi John, it sounds like you have a good reason to build a chest, nothing will be lost no matter how you look at it, if you end up not using it as a tool chest, you will have learned a lot of skills, the tool chest book can help you on that and you will have a beautiful chest in your house that you can use for other purposes, so my advice would be go for it. Only but I have is that it will be a heavy bastard if you will have to drag it in and out of the garage, so but some good wheels on it. Happy building.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

